# VIP211Z receiver with 1000.2 LNB



## Pattebri95

I'm new to this site and looking for some help/suggestions. I purchased an extra dish and 1000.2 LNB to be used at a hunting camp for a couple of weeks per year. I take a receiver from the house (VIP211Z) to use during the times I'm there. For some reason, I can pick up 110 or 119 separately, but never together, and I can't get 129 at all. I've adjusted that dish multiple times, but maybe there's another option I'm missing and need to try? Any suggestions?


----------



## tylorert

Do you have somthing like a DP33 or DP44


----------



## RBA

Pattebri95 said:


> I'm new to this site and looking for some help/suggestions. I purchased an extra dish and 1000.2 LNB to be used at a hunting camp for a couple of weeks per year. I take a receiver from the house (VIP211Z) to use during the times I'm there. For some reason, I can pick up 110 or 119 separately, but never together, and I can't get 129 at all. I've adjusted that dish multiple times, but maybe there's another option I'm missing and need to try? Any suggestions?


What dish did you pick up, a dish 500? A dish 1000.2? A dish 1000.4? Is the 1000.2 LNB an Eastern Arc or a Western Arc? Do you have a clear view to South Southwest?


----------



## Pattebri95

tylorert said:


> Do you have somthing like a DP33 or DP44


I don't have either. I had somebody tell me today to try the 44


----------



## Pattebri95

RBA said:


> What dish did you pick up, a dish 500? A dish 1000.2? A dish 1000.4? Is the 1000.2 LNB an Eastern Arc or a Western Arc? Do you have a clear view to South Southwest?


the actual dish itself says "Dish HD" on the face. Beyond that, I don't know anything about the actual dish. My brother obtained it from somewhere. The 1000.2 LNB is a western arc. I've got fairly good clearance to the SSW. Signal strength in the 50's-60's. It will flip back and forth from being locked on 110 and 119.


----------



## tylorert

I would try a DP33 or DP44, When I set up mine it was required to get everything. My advice: Try it


----------



## Pattebri95

tylorert said:


> I would try a DP33 or DP44, When I set up mine it was required to get everything. My advice: Try it


I will try it. Thanks. I'm far from a satellite TV install expert, but just wanted to be able to watch football while there. I've got one coax cable running from the LNB to the receiver and wondered if I needed something different there.


----------



## scooper

If you have a 1000.2 WA dish/LNB , your 211 should be able to see 129,119 and 110 satellite slots (this will also get you HD).

If you have a 1000.2 EA LNB - then you need to point at the south EAST to get 61.5 and 72.7

Use www.dishpointer.com to get your pointing settings.


----------



## Troch2002

Pattebri95 said:


> I will try it. Thanks. I'm far from a satellite TV install expert, but just wanted to be able to watch football while there. I've got one coax cable running from the LNB to the receiver and wondered if I needed something different there.


You seriously don't need a DPP44 or 33 for a single Receiver if you have a Western arc 1000.2 dish.
The LNB has a built in multiswitch.
Which is exactly the same as having a DPP44 , except the WA Triple LNB has 1 less output.
Thats it.

Sounds to me like you either have Line of site issues, a bad LNB.
First thing to do it as mentioned was go to dish pointer website, type your location, and get your settings.
Level your dish, and you should have a satellite meter.
Worst case, cover the 110, and 129 with Foil, and try to peak the 119 if you don't have a meter, or cant get one.

Then after the 119 is peaked, remove foil and run a Check switch.
If you still aren't getting all three, than you probably need to cut some trees down, or Buy a decent meter.

A DPP44 is for outputting 4 receivers, and/or importing 4 seperate orbital locations.
Its not going to do you any good, if you don't have a proper peaked dish anyway.

And a DPP33, is Not compatible with a DPP LNBS. 
DPP33 are allowed with Dish Pro lnbs only like DP Single and DP Twin only.
DPP 33 can only be used if you have it stacked with a DPP44 if using an EA or WA 1.2k or 1.4 k lnb when installing a 3rd Hopper
And even then its not really recommended .


----------



## scooper

I don't know about a Dish Pro TWIN - but the DPP33 switch will work with a DishPro DUAL (only need to use 1 output) I do know that the DPP33 will NOT work with a DishProPLUS LNB of any kind.

Single - the LNB will receive 1 slot, one output
DUAL - 1 slot , 2 outputs
TWIN - 2 slots, builtin switch, 2 outputs
DishPro Plus TWIN - 2 outputs, 2 slots, builtin switch , PLUS a single INPUT

The 1000.2 and 1000.4 LNBs are DishProPlus models, so they don't work with the DPP33. However, they will work with a DPP44 switch.


----------



## tylorert

Troch2002 said:


> You seriously don't need a DPP44 or 33 for a single Receiver if you have a Western arc 1000.2 dish.
> The LNB has a built in multiswitch.
> Which is exactly the same as having a DPP44 , except the WA Triple LNB has 1 less output.
> Thats it.
> 
> Sounds to me like you either have Line of site issues, a bad LNB.
> First thing to do it as mentioned was go to dish pointer website, type your location, and get your settings.
> Level your dish, and you should have a satellite meter.
> Worst case, cover the 110, and 129 with Foil, and try to peak the 119 if you don't have a meter, or cant get one.
> 
> Then after the 119 is peaked, remove foil and run a Check switch.
> If you still aren't getting all three, than you probably need to cut some trees down, or Buy a decent meter.
> 
> A DPP44 is for outputting 4 receivers, and/or importing 4 seperate orbital locations.
> Its not going to do you any good, if you don't have a proper peaked dish anyway.
> 
> And a DPP33, is Not compatible with a DPP LNBS.
> DPP33 are allowed with Dish Pro lnbs only like DP Single and DP Twin only.
> DPP 33 can only be used if you have it stacked with a DPP44 if using an EA or WA 1.2k or 1.4 k lnb.
> And even then its not really recommended .


With me I needed it for 1 reciever on a 1000.4


----------



## Troch2002

tylorert said:


> With me I needed it for 1 reciever on a 1000.4


Then sorry to say, you clearly had no idea what you were doing.
Sorry to be so Blunt.

But 1000.4 are Dish Pro Plus Technology. 
They output 3 Vip receivers from 61.5, 72, 77 on Eastern arc.
They will also provide the same service to 2 -Hopper 1s or 2s.
Without a Separate switch needed.


----------



## tylorert

Troch2002 said:


> Then sorry to say, you clearly had no idea what you were doing.
> Sorry to be so Blunt.
> 
> But 1000.4 are Dish Pro Plus Technology.
> They output 3 Vip receivers from 61.5, 72, 77 on Eastern arc.
> They will also provide the same service to 2 -Hopper 1s or 2s.
> Without a Separate switch needed.


Hmmmm??? Oh yeah! Thought so!


----------



## Troch2002

tylorert said:


> Hmmmm??? Oh yeah! Thought so!


Still clueless....

Thats just there for you if you only need to use certain orbital locations.
All 3 are available from each port simultaneously. 
Thats what Dish Pro Plus technology is .
Example
If you have a VIP you can use any of the 3 outputs and it will give you 61.5,72.5,77 through only a single cable.

If you need say only the 61.5, Your picture shows you what port is required to obtain the 61.5 from that LNB, like if you need a wing dish.

Thats because once you hook up a DPP44, that 1.4k LNB is now disabled from providing the ability to send 3 orbital locations though a single coax.
Vip dual, needs a Separator, Hopper with Joey require nodes.

Now instead of playing picture book, Go read up on DPP technology.


----------



## tylorert

Right but when i had one wire to the receiver it only piked up 61.5 ONLY then with no tweaking it but change of port it picked up 72. HMMMMMMM On a 922! Could mine just be old tech?


----------



## Troch2002

tylorert said:


> Right but when i had one wire to the reciever it only piched up 61.5 ONLY then with no tweaking it but change of port it picked up 72. HMMMMMMM On a 922


Did you have a Separator?


----------



## tylorert

Yes (triplexer?)


----------



## tylorert

Troch2002 said:


> Did you have a Separator?


Please PM me


----------



## Troch2002

Then you had something wrong with your LNB, wiring or Tripleplexer. 
Because I assure you
DPP44 Multiswitches are not required for 3 or less Vip receivers. 
2 or Less Hoppers.

You can argue until you are blue in the face. 
But thats facts.


----------



## tylorert

Heres how I had mine setup: Satellie in all ports to>DP44>1 out to PI and to>triplexer>ViP922


----------



## tylorert

And tried 3 triplexes and various different wiring. And a DP33 and a different EA LNB In chaicago


----------



## Troch2002

All you would have needed.
1 wire from 1.4k, and a DPP tripleplexer or Separator to the 922.

Thats it.


----------



## Troch2002

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.prosatellitesupply.com/pdf_files/install-guide-dish_1000-4e-4w.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwiagaj1grXPAhVJOj4KHSx0DbUQFghLMAQ&usg=AFQjCNHDkQ4iZ73TypXh1TS56Swf6MYIcg&sig2=jUmLWrsquBGvqubQreillg


----------



## tylorert

Troch2002 said:


> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&url=http://www.prosatellitesupply.com/pdf_files/install-guide-dish_1000-4e-4w.pdf&ved=0ahUKEwiagaj1grXPAhVJOj4KHSx0DbUQFghLMAQ&usg=AFQjCNHDkQ4iZ73TypXh1TS56Swf6MYIcg&sig2=jUmLWrsquBGvqubQreillg


Why is it one sat per port for me only? 922 Cant handle it? Tried different LNBs same deal


----------



## n0qcu

Did you try doing a "check switch"?


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Troch2002

tylorert said:


> Why is it one sat per port for me only? 922 Cant handle it? Tried different LNBs same deal


Couldn't tell you that.

But right now
I have 3 dish setup.

ONE 1.2k DPP EA2 that currently only has 1 211z connected to it.

My 2nd dish is a 1000.5 which is a EA 1.4k LNB with a 500Plus reflector. For 61.5,72.7,77.
Which helps raise signal levels over the 1.4,and 1.2k dishes.

Also as well as a 1.4K dish with the Plus LNB for the 118.7

That all runs to a DPP44 which takes 61.5,72.7,77,and 118.7 and sends that to my Duo node which has 2 Hopper 2s and 2 Joeys.
And the PI from the DPP44 has another 211k off of that. 
Now I wouldn't need the DPP44 if I didn't want the 211k to have internationals.
I would just hook it up to the 1.2k dish.
And I could take down the DPP44.
My 118.7 could just run through the 1.4k lnb.


----------



## tylorert

n0qcu said:


> Did you try doing a "check switch"?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Ummm Hmmmm


----------

